# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool LG release | G4, L3, L7 Unlock, IMEI repair, etc.

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v 10.64.1548 30/06/2016*    * New LG features*    *LG-H525TR - LG G4* *- Direct Unlock, Network Backup / Restore, Remove Screen Lock, MAC Repair, IMEI Repair**LG-H955RE - LG G flex 2* *- Direct Unlock, Network Backup / Restore, Remove Screen Lock, MAC Repair, IMEI Repair**LG-K420N - LG K10* *- Direct Unlock, Network Backup / Restore, Remove Screen Lock, MAC Repair, IMEI Repair**LG-E435F - LG Optimus L3 II* *- Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair**LG-P705F - LG optimus L7** - Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair**LG-LU6200 - LG optimus LTE* *- Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair**LG-P500H - LG optimus one* *- Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair**LG-K520 - LG Stylus 2* *- Direct Unlock, Network Backup / Restore, Remove Screen Lock, MAC Repair, IMEI Repair*      *LG G4 unlock*   *LG G4 IMEI Repair *  *[YOUTUBE]zAQXadQmMBE&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE] 
[YOUTUBE]29RzDau-kTQ&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]*

----------


## max_11

جزاك الله خيراً ع الطرح الطيب

----------

